# '86 Super Prestige...



## raimundospark (Aug 25, 2009)

Thinking about a 2011 Scott R2 with Ultegra. To justify I'd have to part with my vintage '86 De Rosa Super Prestige (with about 5k miles and Shimano) or my wife. Feel free to comment...


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Carbon bikes come and go, but an 86 de rosa is forever


----------



## Bulldozer27 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pay no attention to the first reply  What size and color?


----------



## raimundospark (Aug 25, 2009)

53 cm, Gold (yellow gold) with blue decals. Shimano 600 but upgrading to Dura-Ace 9-speed drivetrain.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

so pretty. if i ever find my steel frame de rosa i will never let it go.


----------



## Bulldozer27 (Jun 21, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## raimundospark (Aug 25, 2009)

@charlox5: thanks! I don't have enough square footage to lose a bike ;-)


----------



## raimundospark (Aug 25, 2009)

@bulldozer27: I can't PM until I hit 10 posts on rbr...and this is the tenth! I'll reply.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

get rid of the wife. 

now, about that frameset. What is the tubeset? How does the Super Prestige rank against the Primato, Diamante, and Professional?


----------



## raimundospark (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Ride-Fly. 

The tubeset is SLX, although I think the guy at the LBS may have said that one of the tubes was SL to add stiffness - maybe the seat tube? Others may be able to clarify that.

I don't know how to rank it against the more modern De Rosa frames. I've heard the more modern steel frames are lighter. However, the bike pretty much as pictured without the heavy seat pack or a water bottle, but with a not very light front wheel, wired powertap rear wheel, Mavic Open Pro rims, and the powertap on the bike I get between 20 and 21 pounds on my bathroom digital scale, not the most precise but should be pretty accurate.


----------



## Bulldozer27 (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't waste time with cleanup or component upgrades. Punt that relic to me before it's worth nothing

Seriously though, you may want to rethink switching to a modern carbon bike unless you like getting beaten up by uncompromising stiffness. My previous bike was a 2010 Specialized Tarmac, and since it was my first road bike after years of MTBs I didn't know any better. Recently I bought an old titanium Bianchi and it rode so much more smoothly that I have since sold the Tarmac.

I dreamed about owning a De Rosa since I was a teenager in the mid/late 80s but back then all I could afford were the magazines. You have a piece of history that ages like fine wine. And the older you get, the better it will ride relative to carbon. Keep it and enjoy.


----------

